# Where can I find a good 22 conversion kit for my Beretta 92FS/M9?



## Lincoln (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm trying to save on ammo and have been looking around for a decent 22 conversion kit for my Beretta. I read Beretta used to make one that was very good, but for the life of me I cannot it being sold anywhere, and while Ciener makes them as well I haven't heard a lot of good things about the quality. Being a stickler for quality, I'd much rather get the Beretta kit if I could find one.

Anyone have any advice on this?


----------

